# Cold Crash a Mead?



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Wondering pros and cons of cold crashing over letting it sit and rack several times?

If you cold crash do you have to sorbate? Or if it's close 1.00 it's done anyways?

Can all yeasts be cold crashed or only certain varieties? 

Any wine or mead that you would not want to cold crash?

What is your process for cold crashing?

Any other tips?


----------



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Wondering pros and cons of cold crashing over letting it sit and rack several times?
> 
> 
> > Cold crashing at least for me is if I want to stop fermentation without killing the yeast otherwise I just let the yeast go until they crap out.
> ...


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you!

I think I will try it on a few new batches.


----------



## coreyedwards187 (4 mo ago)

Any 'lessons learned'?

I cold crashed my first 3 batches because i didnt want to use chems...
All the yeast dropped to the bottom within 3-4 days.
I racked and returned to the fridge. Another 3 to 4 days and it was a beautiful clear yellow.
Bottled and passed out to friends that have all suddenly decided that 'mead is really good.'
I dont know for sure but id think that if there is still a heavier gravity, that the yeast wont drop as fast... so it may require a very thorough fermentation. 

Very eager to hear of your experiences.


----------



## Knoxville1 (8 mo ago)

You are setting yourself up for re-fermentation and exploding bottles.


----------



## coreyedwards187 (4 mo ago)

Knoxville1 said:


> You are setting yourself up for re-fermentation and exploding bottles.


They stay cold and are consumed quickly, im fully aware the yeast will awken at room temp. I came to the thread to ask about experience with cold crashing, not to read your statement regarding 'what and how' i do what i do will be harmful based off of the limited information i had put forth. Thanks for adding nothing to the conversation.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Knoxville1 said:


> You are setting yourself up for re-fermentation and exploding bottles.


"Cold crashing" is a method to get the yeast and other solids to floculate and fall to the carboy prior to racking or bottling after the brew has fully fermented. You are correct that it doesn't kill yeast and it can start fermentation when warmed if the brew has not fully fermented. So make sure your brew has fully fermented or keep it in the fridge. J


----------



## limberwulf (29 d ago)

Cold crashing to stop fermentation is effective, but I would sorbate it as well to avoid restarting fermentation. The main thing I use cold crashing for is clarification, it help particulate drop out, allowing a more clear racking. I recently upgraded to a filter system (if you already use corny kegs and CO2, there are inexpensive filtering devices), so I won't need to use cold crashing as much.


----------

